# It's Freeeezzzzzing



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

So being sort of a novice to this TT stuff - How do I get my hot water to work?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am just a blonde, but I go over to the on/off button that says propane hot water or electric hot water. if I am hooked with a wire outside the TT to a meter I turn on electric, if not it will be propane. Otherwise, that is all I know.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

be sure to run your hot water faucet in the sink, this fills up the hot water tank. Then flip the elec switch for hot water or the gas switch (be sure propane tanks are on) . If using gas, listen for the tank to light, it usuallo succeeds in 1 or 2 attempts but if you haven't had gas on for awhile it could take more tries. Same with fridge. Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First -- make sure that there is water in your hot water heater -- if not -- it gets expensive cause you just bought yourself a new hot water heater (that sort of damage is NOT covered under warranty although if that ever happens just keep quiet and take it back to the dealer) . On my model simply running the hot water faucet does NOT ensure that there is water in the tank since if the bypass is turned on the water bypasses the tank --

The way to make sure is to go outside -- open the cover -- and pull the safety tab on the water expansion safety thing -- water should come out with force -- if not - your tank is empty ...

After you ensure that the tank is full ... Then you have two choices -- personally -- if I am at a camp site and paying for electricity then I keep the ELEC HW switch on -- I can usually heat a full hot water tank (6 gals) within 10 minutes...

Now if you are taking showers and think you are going to run out of hot water -- or need hot water instantly - then flip both the LP and the ELEC switches on and you will have piping hot hot water in a matter of minutes and you will also almost keep up with water usage of folks taking a long shower...

It doesn't hurt to run both -- but its kinda wasteful...

also if you haven't used the water heater before -- you might want to go outside -- open the door to the water heater -- and have someone flip on the switch so you can make sure that you have a good flame and that there are no obstructions (like spider webs - which will cause it not to light)


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Couldn't have been said better than Ghosty!!!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had the same issue with my first trailer. The bypass was open, it came that way from the dealer. I'm not sure where it is on your model, but that would be the first place I'd check.........

Kirk


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

ghosty,
THANKS for all the help!!!
It was very helpfull - one last question, can we run the hot water off of city water? Or do we have to have water in our fresh water tank to heat it?

I thank you!!
My wife thanks you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And my kids thank you!

4beeps


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4beeps said:


> ghosty,
> THANKS for all the help!!!
> It was very helpfull - one last question, can we run the hot water off of city water? Or do we have to have water in our fresh water tank to heat it?
> 
> ...


you only need to use your fresh water tank when dry camping (no water hook up) and you'll have to turn the water pump on. Again, make sure there is water in your hot water tank before turning it on.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

4beeps said:


> one last question, can we run the hot water off of city water? Or do we have to have water in our fresh water tank to heat it?


you can run hot water with either the city water or the tank.


----------

